# Đơn vị chính thức chuyên thi công và  lắp đặt máy lạnh multi giá sỉ rẻ nhất hcm



## nhung1hailongvan (11/11/20)

*TƯ VẤN - THIẾT KẾ - THI CÔNG LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHUYÊN NGHIỆP*


*Máy lạnh multi* được lựa chọn như một “vị cứu tinh” cho những không gian có vị trí lắp đặt dàn nóng bị hạn hẹp như biệt thự liền kề, chung cư, nhà ở cao cấp rộng rãi, hay những nơi như văn phòng công ty nhỏ nhỏ san sát nhau,…



Với việc lựa chọn thiết kế, thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi, không gian của bạn sẽ được trả về ở kiểu mẫu gọn gàng nhất, đơn giản nhất mà không hề mất đi vẻ thẩm mỹ sang chảnh, đẳng cấp khi có quá nhiều dàn nóng bên ngoài.
 Xem thêm: chuyen-tu-van-thiet-ke-thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-multi-chuyen-nghiep-nhat.html







_Máy lạnh multi là giải pháp tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng bên ngoài_



*ĐÔI ĐIỀU VỀ VIỆC THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI.*


*Máy lạnh multi là như thế nào?*


Máy lạnh multi hay còn gọi là máy lạnh “mẹ bồng con”, “multi” nghĩa là nhiều, là đa, tức là một dàn nóng sẽ kết hợp từ 2 – 6 dàn lạnh (tùy theo thương hiệu) giúp giảm tải gánh nặng cho ban công hay tường nhà bên ngoài, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được sự mát lạnh đến từng ngõ ngách của không gian nội thất.



*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi có ưu điểm gì?*



Giảm thiểu tối đa diện tích đặt dàn nóng.
Dàn lạnh đa lựa chọn, không áp đặt hay quy củ về bất kì một loại mặt nạ nào, bạn có thể tự do lựa chọn giữa: dàn lạnh treo tường, dàn lạnh âm trần hay dàn lạnh giấu trần, tùy thuộc vào đặc điểm của không gian.
Phù hợp với căn hộ có từ 3 phòng trở lên cần lắp máy lạnh.
Hệ thống máy lạnh multi thường hoạt động độc lập, tức là mỗi dàn lạnh sẽ có 1 remote riêng.
Chi phí ban đầu hơi cao nhưng rất tiện lợi về sau.
Bảo trì cũng dễ dàng, không quá khó mà cũng không tốn nhiều thời gian.
Tiết kiệm tối đa hóa đơn tiền điện do hệ thống sử dụng công nghệ Inverter.
 






_Hình ảnh máy lạnh multi với dàn lạnh: treo tường, âm trần, giấu trần được chụp thực tế sau khi lắp đặt_



*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi có mặt hạn chế gì?*



Do là một hệ thống máy lạnh kết nối cùng lúc nhiều dàn lạnh với nhau, nhưng chỉ có duy nhất một dàn nóng đặt ngoài trời, vì thế, việc thiết kế, lắp đặt đường ống đồng, ống nước và các vật dụng khác là rất phức tạp.
Chi phí đầu tư cao hơn rất nhiều.
Ít sự lựa chọn về thương hiệu máy lạnh multi.
Thường phải được lên kế hoạch và bắt đầu lắp đặt ngay khi phần thô vừa hoàn thành xong.
 






_Máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng kết nối tối đa 5 dàn lạnh khác nhau_



*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI NÊN LỰA CHỌN HÃNG NÀO ĐỂ ĐẦU TƯ?*


Máy lạnh multi không giống như máy lạnh tủ đứng, âm trần cassette hay treo tường mà có nhiều sự lựa chọn, với sản phẩm được xem là phức tạp vô cùng này, chỉ có những thương hiệu lớn nhưu Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy hay LG thì mới có đủ khả năng để phân phối và chịu trách nhiệm về sản phẩm. 




*Máy lạnh multi Daikin.*
 


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 2.0hp – 4.0hp.
 


Điểm nổi bật: Có khả năng kết nối đến 200% công suất dàn lạnh, nghĩa là với dàn nóng 4.0hp, Daikin cho phép bạn lắp đặt tổng dàn lạnh là 8.0hp, tuy nhiên, khi tất cả cùng hoạt động, hiệu suất làm lạnh chỉ đạt 80%.
Điểm hạn chế: Luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng, giá thành khá cao.
 


*Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy.*
 


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 1.5hp – 5.0hp.
 


Điểm nổi bật: Được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, cho phép kết nối đến 6 dàn lạnh (những thương hiệu khác chỉ là 4), hoạt động bền bỉ, ít tình trạng xảy ra hư hỏng.
Điểm hạn chế: Không đẩy mạnh marketing nên được ít khách hàng để ý.
 


*Máy lạnh multi LG.*
 


Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.
 


Điểm nổi bật: Thiết kế tinh tế, vẻ ngoài đẹp, giá thành rẻ rất nhiều so với 2 thương hiệu trên.
Điểm hạn chế: Chất lượng sẽ không thể bằng được nhu Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy.
 

*Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu nào để thi công, **lắp đặt máy lạnh máy lạnh multi?*


Không thể nói chính xác đâu mới là thương hiệu phù hợp nhất với bạn, mỗi người với mỗi tính cách, điều kiện chi trả và sở thích khác nhau sẽ tự lựa chọn được sản phẩm mà họ muốn đầu tư cho không gian.



Do đó, nếu vẫn còn bất kì băn khoăn hay thắc mắc nào về cả 3 thương hiệu và muốn biết chi tiết về giá sản phẩm, hãy liên hệ 0909787022 để Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ bạn nhanh nhất nhé!








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh multi dàn lạnh giấu trần được lắp đặt thực tế_



*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO CHUYÊN TƯ VẤN, THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT?*


Hải Long Vân chính là đơn vị chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất tại TPHCM. Thành lập và phát triển trong vòng 7 năm, là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh multi trên thị trường, bên cạnh đó, từng nhân viên kỹ thuật đều có tay nghề, kinh nghiệm thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho nhiều công trình lớn như biệt thự liền kề, chung cư cao cấp, nhà ở cấp 4 rộng, văn phòng công ty,… vì thế, chúng tôi hoàn toàn tự tin vào tay nghề của mình sẽ khiến các bạn hài lòng nhất có thể.



=> Mọi công trình đều được lưu tại mục CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU, click vào và tham khảo nhé!








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh multi dàn lạnh âm trần được lắp đặt thực tế_









_Hình ảnh máy lạnh multi dàn lạnh treo tường được lắp đặt thực tế_



*LỜI KẾT.*


Chi tiết về bảng giá các bộ phận của máy lạnh multi tham khảo tại bài viết: Máy lạnh multi. Nguyên tắc của sự hòa hợp trong – ngoài.



Lưu ngay lại số Hotline 0909 787 022 của Hải Long Vân, chúng tôi sẽ luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chi phí *tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi* nhanh chóng và tốt nhất cho bạn.



Mỗi đường link sản phẩm đều sẽ có giá tham khảo theo từng model, mẫu mã của nó, tuy nhiên, đó chỉ là tạm thời, giá sẽ còn lên xuống tùy theo từng thời điểm. Vì vậy, đừng chần chừ mà hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để nhận những khuyến mãi tốt nhất nhé!

Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/chuyen-tu-van-thiet-ke-thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-multi-chuyen-nghiep-nhat.html


----------

